# 2018 Kit Less Pen Tap and Die Group Buy



## eharri446

Please read this post in its entirety.

First and foremost you must:

• Post to this thread and pm me if you would like to participate.

• This group buy cutoff if June 10th, 2018 in order to complete the above and fulfill the above and below.
OVERVIEW

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum quantity discount for our members for triple lead tap and dies as well as for the Bock and JOWO taps required to build kit less pens.
IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.

The goal is to have everything done and ordered by August 21st, 2017. I will do my best to use USPS Small Flat Rate Box (online USA postage price of $7.15 plus insurance based on the basic cost to replace the taps and dies that you order. If you do not want to pay for the additional insurance you will have to send me a PM opting out of the insurance). International postal rates depend on country and I will figure and request the difference at mailing to be sent by PayPal.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. YOU are responsible for any additional insurance you want.

**New IAP guideline**
Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!

For reference:
The amount of insurance will be calculated by the spreadsheet once you make your selections. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!
For Example:
If you order 1 plug tap and die for the M14, M13, M12, M11 and one plug tap for the Bock #5 and #6 as well as the JOWO #5 and #6 the total retail cost would be: $2011.40 so your insurance would be $27.90 making you total shipping cost $35.05.

The total cost of shipping will be determined once the individual spreadsheets are received. Once that is done the total cost for your order will be sent to you via PM. Once the total cost is determine you will have to make your payment to me via PayPal by the payment deadline. Otherwise your order will not be include in the final order to the vendor.
Additional Shipping Cost:  I will be the one doing the purchasing and arranging for the shipment of the merchandise to me by the vendor. Each participant will be charged a pro-rate portion of the cost of shipping which will be invoiced separately. The charge for the previous group buy was around $200.00 and will most likely be less than that do to the smaller group participating.
WAITING LIST

There is no waiting list for this group buy.
THE SPECIFICS

This group buy is open to any member of IAP.

IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE.
REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE

• 1. Post to this thread and PM me to get in
• 2. Must have a valid shipping address
• 3. New: In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No additional insurance on my shipment." Additionally, on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.
Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. 

I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet too. Please note, download the spreadsheet at the bottom of this thread.

In the Excel document, there is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:
Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)
The sheet automatically calculates the PayPal fee – zero it out if using “Friends and Family”
If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!
DEADLINES

• Spreadsheet must be returned by June 10th, 2018 (Midnight – CST)
• Invoices will be emailed by June 15th, 2018 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by June 20th, 2018 (Midnight – CST)

PAYMENTS - PAYPAL ONLY

I will be placing the order by Monday, June 21st, 2018. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back.

Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money. If you choose NOT to use the send money to Friends and Family option, the spreadsheet has already added 4% PayPal goods and services fee. If you use F&F option - follow the guide on the spreadsheet and zero out the PayPal fee.

I will issue PayPal refunds for any over payments. I will try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.
SHIPPING



Availability
Shipping will be done once all of the merchandise for the order is received. According to the vendor the merchandise will be available based on the taps and the dies in 4 – 6 weeks depending on quantity ordered
USA
Will be defaulted to published USPS small Flat Rate Box for online postage price of $7.30. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation.
International
Will be determined once you submit your spreadsheet, and the cost will be updated on your spreadsheet. Once that is updated you will be notified via PM of the final cost of your order. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation.
SHIPPING INSURANCE

I do require that you pay for insurance, unless you specifically chose to opt out of the additional insurance. I cannot and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. 

If you desire no additional insurance then you must notify me via PM and indicate that you do not want additional insurance on the spreadsheet. 

I highly recommend that you do not opt out of the additional insurance because of the cost to replace your order at the retail cost per item.
ITEMS AVAILABLE

The items available for ordering will be listed on the spreadsheet and all you have to do is enter the quantity for each tap and/or die that you wish to purchase.

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added.
BACK ORDERED ITEMS

There will be NO back orders.
CLOSEOUT ITEMS

There will be NO CLOSEOUT ORDERS.
MORE INFORMATION

The attached spreadsheet for the Triple Start Threads Group Buy will calculate your total cost for order based on the results of the thread under the Group Buy Research forum.

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0% (only applicable if you’re NOT using the Friends and Family option in PayPal). Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and account settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any over payments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel file name as follows:
RealFirstName_RealLastName_TLTD_2018_Group_Final.xls
I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

NOTE: If anyone does not have access to Microsoft Excel, please contact me and I will send you and alternate means of entering your order.

If you have downloaded the spreadsheet, please download it again as there were errors in the summation of the costs.


----------



## Gregory Hardy

I am planning to participate.  I'll send the spreadsheet to your email account when you forward it by PM


----------



## jaybreda

Join Date: Mar 2015
Location: MASSACHUSETTS
Posts: 32
Photos: 46

Default Re: 2018 Kit Less Pen Tap and Die Group Buy
I still want to participate and will email you the excel spreadsheet and will await your invoice so I can pay via PayPal F&F

thank you

jay breda


----------



## magpens

How do I edit the xls file ? .... won't seem to take my input.


Do I have to, first of all, download and save the file before I try to edit ?


I have only the Microsoft Office Starter edition ... not the pay-for-play version ... of Excel.


----------



## monophoto

magpens said:


> How do I edit the xls file ? .... won't seem to take my input.




You have to open it in Excel.  But you may also have to enable the macros - after opening the file, look in the upper left corner of the screen to see if there is a warning, and if so, click the 'Enable Content' box.


----------



## Grampy122

*Group Buy*

I would like the following:

M6.5x0.5 Plug Tap (Jowo#5)
M6.5x0.5 Bottoming Tap (Jowo#5)
M7.5x0.5 Plug Tap (Jowo#6)
M7.5x0.5 Bottoming Tap (Jowo#6)

Thank you for doing this.
Gordie


----------



## Penman1947

Working on the spreadsheet.

Count me in for 13 x.8 bottom tap and die.  Included insurance too. I haven't used Paypal's family and friends yet, so I will pay the 4% for fees.


----------



## senfschneider55

Elwin,
I´m in for the 13x.8 plug tap and the 13x.8 die; no extra insurance.

Thanks
Irving Bronsdon


----------



## brownsfn2

I am in but as I look at the spreadsheet it seems to come up with a total larger than the price listed.  Also it appears that the insurance price is not showing when I use it.  Maybe I am doing something wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## Tony Salvatore

*Can't get the taps&dies at this time*

Elwin,

Sorry but I can't be part of the group at this time.  I was hoping to get started on kitless pens but between $$$'s and cognitive impairment issues can't get into right now.  Thanks though for keeping me in the group loop.

Best regards,

Tony


----------



## RNelson

I am planning to participate.  I'll send the spreadsheet to your email account when you forward it by PM


----------



## Pierre---

Hi,
I'm in for a M13 plug tap and a M13 die. I'll email the Excel sheet as soon as I have your address. 

Thanks for working for us, 

Pierre


----------



## lhowell

brownsfn2 said:


> I am in but as I look at the spreadsheet it seems to come up with a total larger than the price listed.  Also it appears that the insurance price is not showing when I use it.  Maybe I am doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks.



I too noticed this. If you go in the column and look at the sum formula it appears that it is summing the wrong columns. the first formula in the totals column for Cost of Triple Lead Taps should be =SUM(E12:E19), for triple lead Dies it should be =SUM(E21:E24), cost of other dies should be =SUM(E25), cost of Nib Taps =SUM(E27:E34), and Cost of Other Taps should be =SUM(E35)


----------



## beck3906

Include me on the group buy.  Thanks


----------



## hokie

As of 7:05pm EST, the spreadsheet appears to still calculate an incorrect total. The subtotals listed from row 39 through 42 are out of whack (wrong ranges being summed) and leading to a far larger grand total.

That being said, I am interested in joining the group buy. Will follow with PM. No additional insurance on my shipment.


----------



## eharri446

Please disregard the sub totals. The prices may change up or down once I get all of the worksheets in, so for the time being please disregard.

I will check to make sure the prices are right when I get them back from everyone.

I apologize for the issues that everyone is having.


----------



## Henry

I’m in too thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Orthojoe

*2018 Group buy*

I want to buy:
M12x.08 plug tap
M12x.08 die
M13x.08 plug tap
M13x.08 die
Thanks again for organizing all this.  It seems to be an incredible amount of work for you.  I am grateful.


----------



## eharri446

I have been asked for my email, even though it was included on the PM I sent out. So here it is:  elwinharrison@yahoo.com


----------



## Karl_99

I am sending you my order sheet.

Thank you for setting this up.


----------



## PFMan

Sending the spreadsheet to you.

I am not sure about the values but I want:


M14 X .08 Plug Tap
M13 X .08 Plug Tap
M14 X .08 Die
M13 X .08 Die


----------



## Dieseldoc

My spread sheet sent to your personal email.

Again thank you for taking all the time to set this up fpr fellow pen members.
cheers

charlie


----------



## RobS

is it too late to jump in?  I sent over A PM.


----------



## ThePengineer

I would like to join this group buy.

Duncan McDonald


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

order sent


----------



## mrburls

I will participate in this group buy. Sending you a PM now.
Keith


----------



## Rob_Mc

I'm in for a few items - PM sent.


----------



## duncsuss

I'm in for a few items, sending PM and spreadsheet shortly ...


Thank you for taking on this task :biggrin:


----------



## charlesd

What company are these being purchased from?


----------



## duncsuss

charlesd said:


> What company are these being purchased from?




Per the first post in the research thread, Tapco.


----------



## brownsfn2

Hi.  Sent my order today.  I gave instructions in the email for the amount of insurance I would like since the spreadsheet just did not work for me.  Please let me know if you do not receive it.  Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## charlesd

Please put me down for the following:

M11 X .08 Plug Tap
M11 X .08 Die
Bock #5 Plug Tap
Bock #6 Plug Tap

No additional insurance on my shipment.

Will send PM after this post.

Thanks,
CD


----------



## jlsand68

I am interested in participating in this group buy.

I wish to include the insurance.

I will be sending a PM.

I downloaded the spreadsheet but I see multiple issues with the formulas.
Should I use it as is?

Thanks,
Joe Sanders


----------



## conandy

Posting and PM'd.  I wish to participate.  Have emailed you the spreadsheet.


----------



## Muggsy1776

I'm in:

13 x .8  tap
13 x .8  die
Jowo #6  plug tap
Jowo #5 plug tap
Bock  #5  plug tap.

Ed


----------



## RangeRat

I am still in per my original request....

M12x.8 plug tap
M12x.8 die
Bock #5 plug tap
M8.5x1 Bock section tap
Insure for retail value

PM will be sent momentarily.


----------



## its_virgil

I am in:
m10x1 Tap and Die TL
m12x.8 Tap and Die TL
jowl #5 and #6 tap
Bock #5 and #6 tap 
All taps are plug taps
no additional insurance

I hope I did not miss any of your requirements for entering this group buy!!

Don Ward
its_virgil


----------



## jwtrumbo

*Group Buy*

Please Add me to the list 
1 M13 X .08 Plug Tap
1 M13 X .08 Die
1 Jowo #6 Plug Tap

Thanks
jwtrumbo
James


----------



## jwh1104

Sent my spreadsheet for a m13x0.8 tap and die set.  No additional insurance.  Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## Bg0382

*Group Purchase Kitless pen*

Please add me to the list add additional insurance, spreadsheet sent to you. Thank you for organizing.


----------



## jwh1104

Have invoices been sent?


----------



## Dieseldoc

jwh1104 said:


> Have invoices been sent?



 Nothing for me yet!!!!!


----------



## Muggsy1776

I also have not received an invoice.  June 20 deadline to pay is coming soon....

Ed


----------



## magpens

Wondering if maybe something has happened to Elwin .....


----------



## eharri446

I am trying to get all of the worksheets entered into the master worksheet so that I can get the final prices.

Once I get those done, I will build the Invoices and get them into the email.

There were some who had issues with the worksheet, and sent me there information direct. I will have to PM those, to get the rest of the information needed for the invoices.

Since it is taking a little longer than planned for, I am extending the last date for the payment til the 25th of June.

As soon as I know the final prices I will update this thread.


----------



## eharri446

I apologize for the delay, however, work got in the way.

I will be out of town until Sunday evening, and I will get the invoices sent out when I get back then.


----------



## senfschneider55

Thanks for the update Elwin.

Irving


----------



## magpens

Thanks, Elwin. . I appreciate very much the mammoth job you are doing for us.


----------



## eharri446

I would like to apologize for not sending out the invoices last night I spent the weekend battling a summer cold. However everyone except for one member will get theirs tonight.

I still need some information from the remaining member before I can send them theirs.

The invoices will be sent as PDF documents so you will need to get the software to read them, or app.


----------



## MTTurnings

Am I that one member?  with the missing info?


----------



## brownsfn2

I might be that one member too then.  I did not receive and invoice last night.  Maybe it is still coming though.


----------



## eharri446

I apologize. Yesterday evening a storm came through my area and due to it, I lost access to both my cable service and my internet access.

I will be sending them out this evening when I get home from work.

As a result, I will accept payments until Monday evening.


----------



## brownsfn2

No problem.  I just don't want to be that "one guy". 





eharri446 said:


> I apologize. Yesterday evening a storm came through my area and due to it, I lost access to both my cable service and my internet access.
> 
> I will be sending them out this evening when I get home from work.
> 
> As a result, I will accept payments until Monday evening.


----------



## lhowell

Did invoices go out last night? Am I that guy?...[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## its_virgil

I would bet "that guy" knows he is that guy. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## eharri446

*Important* 

There was a mistake in the price for the M12X.8 taps.  It was listed as $48.40 and should be $56.30.

In order to get it to the lower price, I need one more person to order the tap.


----------



## eharri446

All of the invoices except for 2 have been sent.

I have reached out to the those 2 members to try and get their invoices sent today.


----------



## jwh1104

I had sent a spreadsheet but didn't get an invoice or message


----------



## eharri446

Just a quick status update. I have received payments from all but two off the members who submitted spreadsheets to be in the group buy.

I have notified them individually via a PM, and as soon as I know what they want to do, I will notify the group.

If they opt out of the group buy, that may mean an increase of prices due to the sliding scale used by the vendor.

If they stay in and I get the payments, I will place the order as soon as everything is completed.


----------



## hokie

Any updates by chance?


----------



## eharri446

I am starting the process of submitting the order. I have sent a list of what we need to the vendor, and gotten confirmation back that the prices have not increased as of yet.

I should have everything paid for by Tuesday or Wednesday of next week.

I have to transfer the money from PayPal to my bank account and then either make a payment via a credit card, or send them a certified bank check.

Hopefully it should only take around 4 weeks to the get the order from the vendor, then I will get everything split up based on everyone's list, packed, and mailed in about a week.


----------



## eharri446

I have contacted the vendor and confirmed our order with them. I will be making the payment tomorrow morning. Once that is done, I will try to find out how long before the order ships.


----------



## eharri446

I have made the payment for our order and the vendor gave me a tentative ship date of the week of 8/20.

Once I get confirmation of the order being shipped I will post an update.

Once I get the order, it will take me about a week to get the item mailed out to each of you.


----------



## RangeRat

Thanks for the update! Now I need to order some nibs so when the taps show up I can get to work messing up my first few fountain pen sections!


----------



## duncsuss

RangeRat said:


> Thanks for the update! Now I need to order some nibs so when the taps show up I can get to work messing up my first few fountain pen sections!




Recommendation -- I found it helpful to make my first few sections using clear cast acrylic acetate. Being able to see what's going on inside from the outside made life a lot easier. (I still use clear AA whenever I'm trying something for the first time.)


----------



## Dieseldoc

Very good point, I like it and will give it a try.


----------



## RangeRat

Thanks for the tip. I’ve watched a ton of videos and think I have a good grasp of the procedure, but it would be helpful to be able to see all aspects of the layout.


----------



## jaybreda

Very clever Duncan!


----------



## duncsuss

jaybreda said:


> Very clever Duncan!


As they say, necessity is the mother of invention :biggrin: (not that I'm claiming to have invented the idea!)


----------



## lhowell

Hey Elwin! Just wondering if the order actually shipped 8/20 as the vendor had implied. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MTTurnings

Did they ship this week. I’ve been away. Just trying to catch up on status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## duncsuss

eharri446 said:


> ... the week of 8/20.





lhowell said:


> ... if the order actually shipped 8/20





MTTurnings said:


> Did they ship this week




Patience, Grasshopper -- the week isn't over yet :wink:


----------



## eharri446

I got an update on Monday and they are trying to ship them tomorrow. Have had any final word on the order shipping yet. I will let everyone know when they ship and again when I get them in.


----------



## eharri446

The order is being shipped today. I have the tracking number, however, it is not in the UPS system yet.

I will let everyone know when the order arrives.


----------



## eharri446

I received the package from the vendor when I got to my office this morning.

I will begin to prep the orders for shipping and should have them sent out by the end of next week.

Each of you will receive an email when the package is shipped with the tracking number if shipping via priority mail. Otherwise you will receive an email stating when the package was mailed.


----------



## magpens

Thank you very much, Elwin .

You can make my shipment the last, if you wish, I am not in a hurry


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Thank You


----------



## Henry

Thank you sir


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## RNelson

Thank You Elwin for your effort to make this group buy possible. It is a big task. Thank You


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Any updates?


----------



## hokie

Got my shipping notification! Can't wait to receive the goods.
Thanks as always to Elwin for all the hard work that goes into group buys like this.


----------



## senfschneider55

Elwin

I just got my shipping info, thank you so much for your hard work.

Irving


----------



## magpens

Thanks, Elwin !! . Got my Shipping Notice.


----------



## RangeRat

Received my shipping notification, as well....thanks Elwin!


----------



## eharri446

Just to make everyone aware of what is going on, I have created all of the shipping labels except for two, and I am in the process of preparing the orders to be delivered to the post office. I expect to have that completed by the end of this week. I was hoping to get it done earlier, however, I had to go out of town over the weekend to take care of some work at the farm that my wife and I have up near Lake Hartwell.


----------



## magpens

No problem as far as I am concerned.

Thanks for letting us know, Elwin.


----------



## MTTurnings

Thank you for the update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jaybreda

Thank you for all of your hard (and often thankless)work for us!
Most appreciated!


----------



## eharri446

Each of you need to keep an eye out for a PM from me with information on your packages which will be sent either today, or tomorrow.


----------



## PFMan

eharri446 said:


> Each of you need to keep an eye out for a PM from me with information on your packages which will be sent either today, or tomorrow.


Ok. waiting for a PM.

Thanks.

Jordi


----------



## eharri446

I need to make an apology. The orders that I had planned to ship tomorrow will be delayed one day due to something unexpected which came up at the last moment.


----------



## magpens

No problem, Elwin. . Thanks for the update.


----------



## hokie

I don't have a PM, but my package is on its way. Thanks Elwin!


----------



## PFMan

I do not have a PM. I hope everything is fine with my order...


----------



## jwh1104

Haven't yet received a PM either.


----------



## brownsfn2

I just got mine in the mail today.  Thanks for doing this Group Buy.  Thanks Elwin!!


----------



## PFMan

PM received!!

Thanks!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grampy122

I received my taps. Thank you very much for all your hard work.

  Gordie


----------



## lhowell

Order received. Thank you Elwin!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Don Rabchenuk

Received my taps. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## Muggsy1776

I received mine also! Thanks, Elwin.  I also sent you a PM.


----------



## beck3906

Signed for mine today.   Saw I had a balance due.  What PayPal do I use to send payment?

Appreciate the work you've done on this


----------



## RangeRat

Received my package in the mail today, as well....thanks a bunch, Elwin!!


----------



## showfire

Any plans for one of these this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

